# Can anabolic steroids cause dp/dr?



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

I need to know because i need to step it up a notch in bodybuilding/strenghth building


----------



## Skilliz (Mar 10, 2006)

I've never heard of a steroid causing DP directly, however, I strongly suggest that you don't abuse anabolic steroids for working out. The side effects, which include pathological anxiety (which in itself may cause DP), hallucinations, liver/kidney tumors, cancer, infertility and jaundice, among many other problems are potentially much worse then DP and are not worth the extra gain you get physically, plus there's other safer and healthier ways to achieve the same effect.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Ditto. I would say just stay away from drugs in general regardless of what they are (alcohol, nicotine, pot, steroids etc)


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Step it up a notch..!!! I'm going to suggest some Finaplex(trenbolone acetate) and some Clenbuterol. Nice androgenic Class I steroid and a beta agonist with mild anaboloic properites and you'll look ripped like a game bred pit bull. Stay away from Anadrol and Sustanon....too much water weight gain and puffy appearance.


----------



## Skilliz (Mar 10, 2006)

Dreamland said:


> Step it up a notch..!!! I'm going to suggest some Finaplex(trenbolone acetate) and some Clenbuterol. Nice androgenic Class I steroid and a beta agonist with mild anaboloic properites and you'll look ripped like a game bred pit bull. Stay away from Anadrol and Sustanon....too much water weight gain and puffy appearance.


You know, there's a natural limit to how far our bodies can be stretched when it comes to anything, including bodybuilding. What happens when you try to stretch something past its limit? It breaks. You can addle yourself with chemicals to overclock your body, but there will be serious consequences in the end.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, I dont plan on abusing steroids. I will take them responsibily, I know the human body has its boundaries and I dont plan on coming close to them. I dont want to be dependant on them my goal is to enhance my muscle growth and take it over from there naturally.


----------

